
Ask HN: Would you like to share your goals/resolutions for 2017? - tyagis
I think it helps to share your aspirations with fellow HN patrons. It&#x27;ll hopefully inculcate some reinforcement towards the will to achieve those.<p>Mine are:
1. Read one book every week.
2. Proper diet and exercise and aim for gaining at least 20 lb muscle mass.
3. Reach substantial milestones for the personal projects that I started last year.<p>Have a happy new year!
======
ladytron
I want to read excellent books. Not articles online, but BOOKS. I read enough
computer science in the day job, so I want to read anything BUT CS. Biography,
novels, art, math, etc.I want to get lost in good reading.

~~~
tyagis
Great choice! Over the last few years I have realized that even while reading
articles online, my brain has resorted to skimming through them to grasp only
the useful bits. This does not usually help while reading a technical paper or
a book per se.

Any books that you have in mind?

~~~
ladytron
Not yet. Every time I see someone at my local coffee shop with a real dead
tree book I ask them about it. I just found a book today at the thrift store
called "Women of the West" which is full of photographs and diary entries from
women pioneers. I think I will start with that.

